# Google Glass: Is the choice clear?



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 22, 2013)

So to put the question plainly: Would you wear google glass? Why or Why not? Was the decision easy or hard for you?

Personally I would have no problem wearing glass. I hear it makes people stare and having worn GoPro headmounts before I am no stranger to being strange. I think it would be a really cool thing to try and if I had it I would be really honored to wear a piece of google on my head wherever I go.

What do you think about glass?

Great In depth nerdy review: http://www.tested.com/tech/456522-tested-depth-google-glass-explorer-edition/


----------



## Jade (Jul 22, 2013)

I read about this somewhere else the other day. I would definitely wear them. I think that would be so awesome haha, would make browsing the web just an eye movement away.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 22, 2013)

It's not quite as simple as a yes or no for me. Would I wear Glass? Yes. Would I wear Glass all of the time? No way.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jul 22, 2013)

Watching a developer preview for Google Glass was rather comical. "A trip to taco bell" The user flashed his credit card to google glass multiple times, this obviously will be an issue for "on the go sharing" as you cant really blur it our like he did.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bdTl018nGI

While yes it has application issues will most likely arise due to personal privacy and privacy of others.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 22, 2013)

Dylan said:


> It's not quite as simple as a yes or no for me. Would I wear Glass? Yes. Would I wear Glass all of the time? No way.


Why is that? I can understand not sleeping with them on or taking a shower lol. How do you define when it is "ok" to wear glass?


----------



## Jade (Jul 22, 2013)

I think a really cool feature on them is that all you have to do is look at something on the google page and it logs you in.  :lol:


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 22, 2013)

Love the idea, need to see the tech mature a bit though I think.

I wear glasses as is, but I'm pretty specific on my glasses weight as I get headaches easily, so not sure how that will work out....


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 22, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> you cant really blur it our like he did


 Have you ever seen licence plates on google street view?


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 22, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Love the idea, need to see the tech mature a bit though I think.
> 
> I wear glasses as is, but I'm pretty specific on my glasses weight as I get headaches easily, so not sure how that will work out....


Sounds like a fair position. Do you think anything is specifically lacking or is it just too immature in general?


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 22, 2013)

BlackoutIsHere said:


> Sounds like a fair position. Do you think anything is specifically lacking or is it just too immature in general?


Price point is one thing, functionality is another. There's going to be bugs, glitches, improvements over time. I'd love to have something like this built into something I already wear on a regular basis though


----------



## MannDude (Jul 22, 2013)

Not a fan of it, doesn't seem to really solve any problems and opens the door to create new ones.

KMyers has a pair, he went to NYC and got some early with some other people. I'll get him to comment on this.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 22, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Price point is one thing, functionality is another. There's going to be bugs, glitches, improvements over time. I'd love to have something like this built into something I already wear on a regular basis though


 As for pricepoint, prototypes are EXPENSIVE compared to finished products. And I agree that the functionality is somewhat limited right now.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 22, 2013)

Laws are going to be interesting regarding Glass.

My concern is it's just like talking on a Cell. It's really the equivalent of pulling out your tablet and surfing the web while driving. More distractions is not a good thing, so that may cause a roadblock for this technology, but if utilized properly it will be pretty cool.


----------



## wdq (Jul 22, 2013)

I'd wait it as long as there is a version that works with my prescription glasses, and has all day battery life.

I'd use it primarily for keeping up to date on RSS feeds, keeping an eye on email, and other small things like that. Something like a smartwatch can do all of these things, but it wouldn't be quite as convenient as something that I already wear every day (glasses).


----------



## Jade (Jul 22, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Laws are going to be interesting regarding Glass.
> 
> My concern is it's just like talking on a Cell. It's really the equivalent of pulling out your tablet and surfing the web while driving. More distractions is not a good thing, so that may cause a roadblock for this technology, but if utilized properly it will be pretty cool.


They're probably going to make it so its not accessible while your driving. Google will find a way


----------



## KMyers (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, as someone who CURRENTLY owns a Pair of Google Glass, I guess I can weigh in on a few things.

Is it worth the $1,500 pricetag - YES but keep in mind that this is the price for Early Adopters, not the general public. When it comes to market next year, I would expect the price to be in the $200-$400 range. 

As far as functionality, it is limited but this is the case in any new product. When Android and iOS first came out, how many applications were in their markets? 

One cool fact with Glass, it is VERY hackable, It actually runs Android and packs some surprising specifications (768 MB of RAM, Dual Core Processor, 16 GB Space, and a whole lot more). People have actually managed to run Ubuntu in a Chroot on their glass (accessed via VNC on a desktop)


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 22, 2013)

Jade said:


> They're probably going to make it so its not accessible while your driving.


 I know my mazda CX9 disables the settings menu while the vehicle is in motion. With the accelerometers in glass it shouldn't be too hard to know if a person is driving.


----------



## KMyers (Jul 22, 2013)

wdq said:


> I'd wait it as long as there is a version that works with my prescription glasses, and has all day battery life.
> 
> I'd use it primarily for keeping up to date on RSS feeds, keeping an eye on email, and other small things like that. Something like a smartwatch can do all of these things, but it wouldn't be quite as convenient as something that I already wear every day (glasses).


My biggest complaint about Glass is the Battery Life, it simply sucks. I can get about 8 hours before I need a charge. Google does say that a Typical user will get a full day but I am not a Typical user.

Also, At the moment there is no support for prescription glasses. I can say that Google is working on it though


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 22, 2013)

KMyers said:


> Well, as someone who CURRENTLY owns a Pair of Google Glass, I guess I can weigh in on a few things.
> 
> Is it worth the $1,500 pricetag - YES but keep in mind that this is the price for Early Adopters, not the general public. When it comes to market next year, I would expect the price to be in the $200-$400 range.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input! I really hope they keep that hackability as a feature and don't lock it off in the consumer versions.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 22, 2013)

I'll be perfectly honest, being able to yell at your glasses for directions and have it right there is preeeeetty amazing.Countless times I've started to drive but forgot to start up my iPhone Maps and set it up. But yeah driving with that on screen would be.... interesting.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 22, 2013)

KMyers said:


> My biggest complaint about Glass is the Battery Life, it simply sucks. I can get about 8 hours before I need a charge. Google does say that a Typical user will get a full day but I am not a Typical user.
> 
> Also, At the moment there is no support for prescription glasses. I can say that Google is working on it though


Have you ever worn them with the cable running to another battery pack?

Edit: Also how many hostages did you take to get your pair?


----------



## wdq (Jul 22, 2013)

KMyers said:


> My biggest complaint about Glass is the Battery Life, it simply sucks. I can get about 8 hours before I need a charge. Google does say that a Typical user will get a full day but I am not a Typical user.
> 
> Also, At the moment there is no support for prescription glasses. I can say that Google is working on it though


Yeah, some of the reviews I read said that Glass only gets about five or so hours on a charge which is really pretty bad. 

I've also read that Google might not have prescription support in the first generation of Glass, but future generations might.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 22, 2013)

KMyers said:


> My biggest complaint about Glass is the Battery Life, it simply sucks. I can get about 8 hours before I need a charge. Google does say that a Typical user will get a full day but I am not a Typical user.
> 
> Also, At the moment there is no support for prescription glasses. I can say that Google is working on it though


Typical user. Bwahahaha. Yeah if I am wearing Glass I'll be using it. Moar battery life.


----------



## Jade (Jul 22, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> I'll be perfectly honest, being able to yell at your glasses for directions and have it right there is preeeeetty amazing.Countless times I've started to drive but forgot to start up my iPhone Maps and set it up. But yeah driving with that on screen would be.... interesting.


Oh yes, that's the best part haha


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 22, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Typical user. Bwahahaha. Yeah if I am wearing Glass I'll be using it. Moar battery life.


Yeah I tend to use my devices aggressively.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 22, 2013)

Jade said:


> Oh yes, that's the best part haha


Ok glass, stalk this guy


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 22, 2013)

Okay glass, Record! *enters bathroom*

Yeahhhhhhhhh


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 22, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Okay glass, Record! *enters bathroom*   Yeahhhhhhhhh


 Watch the video I linked in the OP and then see why I found your comment extra funny. (The whole video, no cheating)


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 22, 2013)

BlackoutIsHere said:


> Watch the video I linked in the OP and then see why I found your comment extra funny. (The whole video, no cheating)


Haha


----------



## Shados (Jul 22, 2013)

Primarily voice-based interface and no haptic feedback mechanism... too clunky, honestly. I'll wait for better tech, and more cool AR software.


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 22, 2013)

I'd use them.. Don't know to what extent, but would be a cool gadget to have... Price tag for me is steep... usually why I am not an early adopter.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 22, 2013)

shawn_ky said:


> Price tag for me is steep


 Prototypes cost much more then retail I imagine


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 22, 2013)

BlackoutIsHere said:


> Prototypes cost much more then retail I imagine


Yeh... I have never been one to be an early adopter.. Might be waiting for Glass 2.0..


----------



## jarland (Jul 22, 2013)

I just don't see myself doing it. For every time I've thought someone was a douchebag for walking around with their bluetooth headset hollering at no one until they turn their head and you figure it out, I refuse to be the next generation of bluetooth headset douchebags. This is just bluetooth douchebag 2.0 to me.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 22, 2013)

I think this could be better then Bluetooth headsets in some respects. I do see your point and I hope they work to reduce stuff like that.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 22, 2013)

"Is this guy talking to me? Nah, he's not talking to me."


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 22, 2013)

Is your name glass?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 22, 2013)

A nifty idea? Sure. Would I want any part of them? Nope. Not until you can break them away from Google 100%.. I'm already moving pretty much all of my stuff away from Google to self-hosted solutions now.


----------



## NathanielD (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm looking forward to wear the Google Glass and really excited about how it would be.


----------



## ModulesGarden (Jul 23, 2013)

Interesting topic  I would wear Google Glass but only from time to time and most probably only to have some fun.


----------



## stim (Jul 23, 2013)

I can see interesting practical applications with improved tech. Could be huge in medicine, for example.

But I do fear for the inevitable swarms of narcissistic google drones surveilling the streets on behalf of NSA. I predict many tears, broken glass and black eyes before an acceptable balance is achieved.

Throws-up lots of interesting legal points regarding privacy and consent to being recorded. 

The natural response will be to make them less obvious, followed by development of detection/counter technologies.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 23, 2013)

stim said:


> I can see interesting practical applications with improved tech. Could be huge in medicine, for example.
> 
> But I do fear for the inevitable swarms of narcissistic google drones surveilling the streets on behalf of NSA. I predict many tears, broken glass and black eyes before an acceptable balance is achieved.
> 
> ...


Well the good thing is it has no gps and no cellular modem.


----------



## KMyers (Jul 23, 2013)

BlackoutIsHere said:


> Well the good thing is it has no gps and no cellular modem.


GPS = Yes (although we are not sure why Google is not using it.... They are using the GPS on the Phone for everything)

Cellular Modem = It does not, but it does tether to your phone when mobile. 

To be honest, the device is simply a clunky camera when not connected to a data connection.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 23, 2013)

KMyers said:


> GPS = Yes (although we are not sure why Google is not using it.... They are using the GPS on the Phone for everything)
> 
> Cellular Modem = It does not, but it does tether to your phone when mobile.
> 
> To be honest, the device is simply a clunky camera when not connected to a data connection.


Yes but being able to kill (or listen in on) the gateway is a feature imo.


----------



## KMyers (Jul 23, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> I'll be perfectly honest, being able to yell at your glasses for directions and have it right there is preeeeetty amazing.Countless times I've started to drive but forgot to start up my iPhone Maps and set it up. But yeah driving with that on screen would be.... interesting.


The strange thing is that Glass manages to actually stay out of the way until needed. The cube at the end is almost 100% Transparent and the screen is only on when you need to make a turn, merge or when you arrive at your destination.


----------



## fapvps (Jul 23, 2013)

I would love to use Glass and definitely see myself wearing it sometimes but definitley not all the time.


----------



## KMyers (Jul 23, 2013)

fapvps said:


> I would love to use Glass and definitely see myself wearing it sometimes but definitley not all the time.


You are in New York, correct? If so, you may be able to see a pair of Glass yourself as there is a semi-secret location in New York where people need to pick up Glass (They dont ship them). The location is Chelsea Market, directly across from the Google Offices. 

It is possible that someone may let you try them on


----------



## fapvps (Jul 23, 2013)

KMyers said:


> You are in New York, correct? If so, you may be able to see a pair of Glass yourself as there is a semi-secret location in New York where people need to pick up Glass (They dont ship them). The location is Chelsea Market, directly across from the Google Offices.
> 
> It is possible that someone may let you try them on


Thank's for the info. I think I will wait for the public launch to check them out at a store wait until one of my frineds buys one. I will tell my frineds about this maybe someone really really wants a pair. When I was a kid I used to have an SNES with a crude VR Headset. I remember F-Zero and Star fox was awesome. Would love to play F-Zero on Glass  .


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 23, 2013)

I actually have a friend that will buy them as soon as they come out... he always does.  Can't wait to see it then myself.


----------



## Lee (Jul 23, 2013)

First person I see looking at me with Google Glass on is going to video themselves hitting the floor very quickly.  Google are going to make themselves rich from the pedophiles and perverts before any honest users do.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 23, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> First person I see looking at me with Google Glass on is going to video themselves hitting the floor very quickly.  Google are going to make themselves rich from the pedophiles and perverts before any honest users do.


I don't think glass is really going to enable that in a way that isn't already present.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 23, 2013)

BlackoutIsHere said:


> I don't think glass is really going to enable that in a way that isn't already present.


It's fairly obvious when someone is pointing a phone/camera at you. These things will end up being the NSA's best friend before long.


----------



## peterw (Jul 24, 2013)

My point of view


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 24, 2013)

peterw said:


> My point of view


LOL! Perhaps that is a bit extreme but I do see your point.


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm still laughing...


----------



## peterw (Jul 25, 2013)

Found a second comic


----------

